# Stock Repair



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of tackling this project. The stock is from a pre-garcia Sako Finnbear Deluxe 7mm Mag I inherited from my grandfather. The guys over at the Sako Collector's forum think it is salvageable. General consensus seems to be pins and accuglass. In fact, I have been offered $175 bucks for it as is if I decide to restock.

I really want to restore this back to it's original state however. The barrel and action is 99% and in excellent shape. They are beautiful rifles. I have a .243 Forester Deluxe and would like to have the matching pair. I showed it to the gunsmith at Buck & Bass and he wanted no part of it. Do you guys now anyone who might have the skills to do this job?


























Here's the intact Forester and what the Finnbear will look like restored:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

You have to work from the inside , to pres. the out side look, you will need to make a clamp to hold it in place when you get it ready to go to gether. I will Pm you my cell number if you want to talk some more about it


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It can be put back together but it isn't going to look worth a crap, especially with those ****** missing, and it is going to be weak at the wrist which isn't where you want it to be weak.

I would get that $175 bucks someone is offering you *right now,* don't look back, and have a new piece of wood put on it.


----------

